# bird question



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

would a fish tank be alright for a bird enclosure, the size of the tank is 24 inch long, 22 inch high, and 19 inch wide. and the lid is a mech lid, so would this be fine for a bird like a cockatele?

Cheers Shane


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 17, 2007)

Would work about as well as a bird cage would for a fish

You can pick up proper bird cages reasonably cheaply.


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 17, 2007)

You're better off with a Parrot Cage

I don't see a fish tank having near enough ventilation, it would get too hot in there.

Check out ebay

I got a $300 rrp Parrot Cage brand new and flat packed for $80, I was lucky, but if you hunt enough you might be too.


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

i have bird cages, but i was wondering if it would work or not. thanks for your help 

Cheers Shane


----------



## Radar (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope, don't do it, the bird would probably stress so much its not funny. 
Get a proper bird cage, its really the only way to go.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 17, 2007)

Nah I wouldn't use a fishtank for birds. They would try to fly through the glass and hurt themselves


----------



## Aslan (Nov 17, 2007)

...definately keep them in a click-clack for a while first - wouldn't want the babies stressing out in a full size fish tank...


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2007)

I really hope this isnt a serious question. Please let it be a joke.


----------



## spottie (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah go the the fish tank... 
but you might have too drill holes in the fish for extra air the little birdie


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

y wouldnt it be a seriouse question, and realy a cant see any reasons y it wouldnt work, plenty of air, plenty of space,


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

and it was just a question as i have seen it been done before.


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm. Have you read any of the replys youve been given stating why its NOT a good idea.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 17, 2007)

sure its a great idea


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

as i said i have seen it done before and the birds are happy.


----------



## spottie (Nov 17, 2007)

" Birdcage Inside a Fish Tank "
Now all you have too do is put the two and two together and u will end up with something like this...


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

lol thats pretty cool.


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

c thats still a fish tank inside of the other fish tank isnt it,


----------



## falconboy (Nov 17, 2007)

Isis said:


> I really hope this isnt a serious question. Please let it be a joke.



I was thinking the same thing. :shock:


----------



## firedragon (Nov 17, 2007)

thats definitely different spottie


----------



## clint (Nov 17, 2007)

No way mate


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 17, 2007)

now i no that its not a good idea at all, i was just annoyed that people asked if it was a seriouse question cuase i wouldnt start a thread just on a stupid question, and when it was a genuane question.

Cheers Shane


----------



## ace#74 (Nov 17, 2007)

i know a pet shop that have there birds in enclosure not fish tanks but like plastic stuff with no font so the birds can sit in the side and its about 7ft long 3ft high and2ft wide and has alot of things for them to do the side have aussie bush painted on them and they are all xtreamly happy it looks really good and the bird love it but i wouldn't put them in a standard fish tank


----------



## Sanchez (Nov 21, 2007)

Birds should not be kept in small spaces, they require room to remain relaxed, happy and healthy. Even birds in large aviarys will remain tame.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Nov 21, 2007)

what birds you keep in there mate?


----------



## Hickson (Nov 21, 2007)

It doesn't matter if you've seen it before elsewhere - it's still a bad idea.



Hix


----------



## Sanchez (Nov 21, 2007)

Colour mutation gouldians and Yellow headed Fawn stars.


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 21, 2007)

Shano92 said:


> c thats still a fish tank inside of the other fish tank isnt it,


 
No they are special underwater canaries


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 21, 2007)

people put babies that are being handraised in tanks, but as soon as they can perch, they usually go into cages.


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 21, 2007)

hrm


----------



## NinaPeas (Nov 21, 2007)

You need to make sure the bird can FULLY stretch it's wings, and at least be able to hop from perch to perch, with an option to possibly fly.

It would be difficult to clean as well, rathan than a birdcage where you can just pull paper out the bottom, you would have to dismantle the whole thing, as the glass will always be dirty.


----------

